
Startup NASA - runesoerensen
http://www.technology.nasa.gov/startup
======
runesoerensen
Press release: [http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-offers-licenses-of-
pa...](http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-offers-licenses-of-patented-
technologies-to-start-up-companies)

------
ramon
US Citizens only.

